# Download/Install Older Version of App No longer in App Store



## alan222 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello (sorry if this question is being posted in the wrong forum)

Is there a way to download and install an older version of an iPhone app that is no longer available in the Apple store, nor on the app developer's company website? I think (not sure if they're just spam/malware) I have found the older version of the app I'm looking for on the web, but how do I download and install it on my iPhone 6?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

alan222 said:


> Hello (sorry if this question is being posted in the wrong forum)
> 
> Is there a way to download and install an older version of an iPhone app that is no longer available in the Apple store, nor on the app developer's company website? I think (not sure if they're just spam/malware) I have found the older version of the app I'm looking for on the web, but how do I download and install it on my iPhone 6?
> 
> ...


Hello Alan!

If I understand your question, there is this app that you want on your iPhone 6 but can't find its availability. Is that accurate?

I would be leery (this is just me) to load an app on my phone not provided by the AppStore. I have no way of knowing if there is full compatibility with updates that are rolled out for the Iphone by Apple.

I know this is kind of a really basic question... have you searched the existing listing of apps to see if there is an equivalent (or better) app you could use?


----------

